# Problems with Radeon HD6450

## dickseed

Dear all,

I'm trying to install gentoo in my newest Toshiba laptop, but I'm currently facing a serious :S problem. It seems that my graphic card (HD6450) doesn't work without KMS, which took me to include it in the kernel. I created two different boot modes in grub, in order to boot with KMS and without, using nomodeset... Although when I boot with KMS I can see my radeon well detected, when the x starts I can only see a distorted image blinking. I can also see a square that is my mouse pointer...nothing else.

I first tried with gentoo-kernel 6.38 and now I switch to kernel 6.39.3, having the same problem. I followed the gentoo wiki tutorial for radeon. Does anyone know what should I do to solve it?

Thanks in advanced,

Cheers,

Ricardo Mendão Silva

----------

## DaggyStyle

install latest gentoo-sources, include the right firmware in it too.

make sure to compile kms as module.

go over to the x11-overlay and get mesa-9999, libdrm-9999 and xf86-video-ati-9999 abd emerge them.

this should give you a workable env.

----------

## dickseed

Thanks for your help. Meanwhile, I installed the ati drivers and it worked. Despite the amd watermark saying that the hardware isn't supported, even when it's working properly, things seem to be OK. Nevertheless, I'll keep your suggestions, just in case.

----------

## johnficca

I have the same card and the same thing is happening to me...is there a good how to, to get that card working on gentoo? I had to go back to ubuntu and I'd rather not.

----------

